# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Lord of the Rings Lucid! (Somethin new for a change)

## sephiroth clock

Well finally I got some new lucid material in. A little change from the old stuff.

I was running on a dirt road through a field, when I became lucid spontaneously. I thought to myself hmmm. Then I opened my arms and lowered them in a wide motion, and then lifted them aiming at the field. A humongous tower, Saruman's tower from lord of the rings to be exact, rose from out of the ground. It was as tall as a football field and as wide as a fair sized crop circle. Then I turned toward a grove of trees on the other side of the road and lifted my hands in the same motion. One of the trees began to grow higher and larger and sprouted arms. It eventually morphed into a large ent. I'm pretty sure something attacked it and it defended itself (quite well).

Thats all folks.  Sweet dreams

----------


## Resnemetan

I recently had a dream (non-lucid) that I was in a war, and the army I was part of was fighting against 
 loads of creature that looked like orcs from LOTR.  It was pretty cool, I was smashing enemies with a huge hammer.

----------


## ElijahJones

Pretty cool Nate,

Lord of the Rings is awesome.  I hope Jackson makes the Hobbit with the same cast.  Well I guess only Gandolf, Bilbo and Smeagal would need to be in there.  I heard he is working on a remake of King Kong right now though.

----------


## Mystical_Journey

that sounds like a wicked dream sephiroth clock  ::D: .  I had a dream the other night about a LOTR style battle, i was hanging on for life with this girl on a cliff while these (what do you call them) creatures from LOTR's tried to push me off, but i kept throwing them over the edge of the cliff and they fell to their death. It was in Slow Motion, like the Matrix, before they attacted me i was able to use my sword to trick them into falling.

It would be amazing to enter the LOTR realm and try and destroy Saruman's tower! (i love the LOTR's: Return of the King game on the X-box- classic game).

GANDALF is great!

----------


## eyeofgames

I dreamed I was Pippin and me and Merry were in the shire steal cabages!And a dog was chasing us!

----------

